# Tom Vilsack



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from the Commodity Classic in Nashville earlier this month. The importance of getting a farm bill passed this year.....tell your Congressman how important it is to get it done this year.

Regards, Mike

Vilsack Stacks Ag Issues | Farm Journal Magazine


----------

